# IEMS interview



## AtlasFlyer (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm very excited to have received a call today that I passed the written test portion of the interview process for the IEMS... and onto the skills/scenario portion on Wed.

Any advice? Particular things to watch out for or be careful of? 

About 100 people showed up for the two written testing sessions, we were told about half would be selected to go to the skills portion. So I'm happy I was asked to continue.. We were told they were looking for about 15 people for their next class.


----------



## SamShel (Aug 26, 2013)

*any updates*

Have you got a call back since the skills portion??


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Aug 26, 2013)

No, I did my skills at 0930 last Wednesday morning, and was told we'd hear something "towards the end of next week". I've been watching my phone (it hasn't moved all day, haha) but am not really expecting anything til Wednesday-ish at the earliest.

My fingers and toes are crossed. I think my lack of real-world experience showed, but I don't think I didn't anything massively BAD or wrong.. I hope..


----------



## SamShel (Aug 26, 2013)

*same*

I had my skills test Wednesday as well and if it makes you feel any better ii have a little bit of experience on the street. The skill was simple, but I felt they made the scenario confusing. Not to sure why they would want to do that considering you have to attend an academy anyway. Well good luck and if you get a call please post.


----------



## SamShel (Aug 26, 2013)

Forgot to mention it confused me a bit too and I didn't feel very sharp in there either. The written however was pretty straight forward.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Aug 26, 2013)

I totally agree!! And thank you for posting, I feel a little less dumb now.. I walked away thinking, "Well, I did my best, and I know my lack of experience showed (I just got my EMT cert from Ivy Tech Lawrence this past spring semester), but I hope I didn't screw up too bad." I just felt DUMB walking out like I was a total moron.

The written was straight forward, and I left that test thinking, "I know I didn't do awful, I just hope I did good enough to move on."  There weren't any "trick" questions or anything.

Which session did you go to? I was at the Saturday morning session.


----------



## SamShel (Aug 26, 2013)

I attended the weekday exam in the evening. I would say about 20-25 peole showed up for it. And while I was sitting waiting for the scenario about 6 people came and went. Not sure on their opinions though. The proctors I had asked some no so BLS questions and were not super straight forward with info. My patient had a headache and high bp so I treated as I thought he presented. I still felt as if I missed something...


----------



## SamShel (Aug 28, 2013)

Any word yet??


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Aug 28, 2013)

I got a call at 10:17 this morning to schedule the in-person panel interview. I was SHOCKED. I seriously doubted that I'd be moving on... But hey I'll take it!!  I go in on the morning of Sept 11th!


----------



## SamShel (Aug 28, 2013)

Congratulations to you and good luck.


----------



## SamShel (Aug 28, 2013)

Did they mention how many people moved in to interview process? Or if they ranked the candidates in any specific order?


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Aug 28, 2013)

I desperately wanted to ask how many people were going to be invited to the in-person interviews, but I didn't because I just didn't think it was good etiquette. I'm probably being too cautions & paranoid but I didn't think it was my place to ask...

I am VERY curious what the numbers are though!


----------



## SamShel (Aug 28, 2013)

That's totally understandable and probably the most appropriate thing to not to do. Well good luck and maybe I will see you around.


----------



## SamShel (Aug 29, 2013)

Had to turn in my driving record today as per request by the department. I have an out of state license currently and I assume that they were not able to access my record in Indiana. Anyone else??


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a good sign, that they care enough to ask for that!

I haven't been asked for any additional documentation, but I've had an Indiana driver's license since 2005.


----------



## SamShel (Aug 29, 2013)

It made feel better knowing they wanted to see it. Any ideas on what type of questions you are going to study for??


----------



## brentoli (Aug 30, 2013)

Five people shot last night in Indy. Up to date on your penetrating trauma procedures?


----------



## SamShel (Aug 30, 2013)

I think so


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Aug 30, 2013)

Will there be more EMS-specific questions at the interview? Or will it be more of an HR, getting-to-know-you thing?


----------



## brentoli (Aug 30, 2013)

I imagine there would be both. Probably looking at your problem solving, conflict resolution skills.


----------



## SamShel (Sep 10, 2013)

Good luck to everyone from today and tomorrow who has an interview. Post any words of advice if you have any. See you there


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Sep 11, 2013)

All done!  Was a no-nonsense, no-surprises interview. Very nice people all around.


----------



## SamShel (Sep 11, 2013)

So I take it you feel good about the interview. Did they mention if and when they would be calling you?  I finished my interview early this morning and feel okay about it. No hang-ups but you never know specifically what they want to hear.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Sep 12, 2013)

I was told we would be hearing today one way or the other. I've been watching the phone and my email inbox all morning... is going to be a long day!


----------



## SamShel (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes I feel your pain!! Every second feels like an eternity. I do hope everyone who interviewed gets a position. I wish I knew how many people interviewed


----------



## SamShel (Sep 12, 2013)

I got the call this afternoon saying I was selected. Hope everyone else gets some good news as well. Let me know


----------



## Biggs (Sep 20, 2013)

I got in and am looking forward to starting


----------

